# What's everyone's favorite rod/reel setup?



## wolf totem

I've been in the deer forum, where they're discussing everyone's favorite rifle, and I thought it would be interesting to ask a similar question here. So, what IS your favorite rod/reel setup, and why? Myself, I use a Penn 9M LH(left hand, I'm right handed, and like many of you, prefer to crank with my left) spooled with 275 yards of 16# test dacron. It's mated to an Eagle Claw Grand Eagle, 6'6", medium heavy. Now, I'm sure you're puzzled at the rod, but it was really a happenstance - the hardware store in my little town always has rods, but when I got back into casting tackle, I had a very specific idea of what I wanted, and didn't think they'd have it. I was in the store one day, checked out the rods, and, surprised myself, took this one home. It has a stiff parabolic action(which I developed a liking for after using a Cabela's Predator for about a decade), guides that line up with neatly done whipping, and a good clasp reel seat that holds the reel STRAIGHT - I sent one rod back that turned the reel when you tightened it up, and I've examined others that do the same thing. "But, Eagle Claw?", you say, "they make hooks, not rods." Hey, most rods are made in China these days, and everyone just puts their own name on them - what matters is that the rod is made to good specs, and this one is. I WOULD admittedly like double footed guides, but you guys know how you sometimes have to sacrifice one feature for another. For the reel, I couldn't be a stauncher Penn man, I've been using them for about 15 years(I still use a Penn Spinfisher if I'm hunting someone other than Pike). Not long after I started using these reels, two of my friends switched as well, and now a third friend(many years later) has started to use Penns for trolling leadcore, and was/is otherwise a Shimano nut.(No insult intended to you Shimano guys, they're a good reel too.) Otherwise, I seem to be met with comtempt in this respect. At any rate, I love my 9M because it's very simple, super strong, and I'll undoubtedly pass it down. This is a traditonal baitcaster with no braking system of any kind - gotta train that thumb! Lovely, smooth spool, a clicker if you use one, and the star drag is, of course, about the only thing that will even slow the run of that monstrous Esocid that haunts your dreams. The only drawback, and this is really subjective, is that it only has a 3:1 retrieve ratio, which doesn't bother me so much, although I wouldn't want one any slower, if I'm honest. I should tell you that I'm an exclusively dead/cut bait guy, and this setup is really excellent for everything I do - hanging bait under euro floats, "jerking", and fishing bottom.


----------



## Invector

I got many different rod reel combos for pike and musky. First I have to stress that like many people different lure types require different rod/reel combos. First off I use a bass pro bionic blade 6'6" H with a Shimono Cardiff 200. I use this for small lures; the last musky I caught was on such a lure. Next up the line would be a Berkley ruff neck 6'6" M action (this rod can take up to 2 oz. lures) with a 5500 CE ambassador. Next up is a bass pro bionic blade 7'6" with a 6500 C3. My main bucktail rod is a Shimono 7' with a Calcutta CT400. For small jerks and bigger cranks I use a Gander Mountain guide rod 6'6" H with a 6500 C3. For jerks and most top waters I use a Fenwick Musky Class 6'9" H 1-5oz lures matched with an ambassador 6500 C4. The C4 is a high speed at 6.3:1. The higher speed helps keep the line in place while jerking. I use the Fenwick the most since I use a lot of wood. Plus the power of this rod is amazing.

My vote for rods would have to be the compre and reel it would be the ambassadors.


----------



## Fullback

I'm no expert, just been fishing for muskies seriously for a few months....but I've caught 5 muskies this summer on a Berkely Lightning Rod 7' MH with an Ambassader 6000 reel.......I've got a St. Croix 6 and a half footer that I like to use to throw the bigger crankbaits and such, since it's a little heavier rod, it has a Ambassader 5500 on it....I'm pleased with both my rod set ups, but then again, I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## Fossilman

I have no favorite ones,but all have to be openfaced reels with Ugly sticks............


----------



## Nate1983

My favorie would have to be my Shimano Cardiff 300 and a Shimano compre 7'2" rod. Want to get a Calcutta but there a little too spendy for me at the moment.


----------



## Madison

I've got a Lamiglas 6'6" w/ Abu 6500, Fig Rig 7'6" Abu 7000 , and shimano 7'6" Abu 6500 high speed. Line 80 Lb power Pro.


----------



## tonym

For bucktails I use a 7' Quantum affinity musky rod paired with an Abu 5500CS mag elite.
Top water and jerks I use a 6' Quantum affinity musky rod paired with an Abu 5501 C3
For cranks and dead bait I use a 7'9" WW Grigg backbounce rod(I know it's a salmon rod, but it works great for big crank baits) paired with an Abu 6500 C3


----------



## MoCarp

How about a bowfishing set up? zebco 888?


----------



## wolf totem

Cool photos! I'm an archer myself, but I've never gotten around to hunting any fish. Been meaning to for years! HaHa!! Oh, I should update my above post, since I got a new rod that I like better - a Penn "Mariner" - 5' 6", 10-25#, double footed guides, 2 hand grip, solid fiberglass.


----------



## Nate1983

Spearing Musky's??????? What state are u from??


----------



## MoCarp

Nate1983 said:


> Spearing Musky's??????? What state are u from??


My post is made in protest of non hook and line angling for fish with sporting qualitys, and to show that by posting pics
most states its not legal to shoot "game" fish except for a woops :wink:

MANY states allow this and the bowfish orgs are very active in getting the regs changed to allow it, in fact I think in the state of MN they are getting night time with lights opened up, its amazing how a walleyes eye glow under a big powerfull spotlight 

I have some good ones of walleyes and smallmouths getting speared

as well as some huge catfish

we carp anglers have had some of our best holes shot out, figured it was time to post the pain to other angler groups for a change

"just because its legal doesn't make it right"


----------



## Invector

I have thought about bow fishing here in ND. But the regs say you can only shoot ruff fish like carp and suckers. Its then what does one doo with the the carpies one would shoot so I didn't. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## MoCarp

small carp are good if prepared correctly, if your interested in bfing nebraska allows it even on bass!!!


----------



## boondocks

There would be alot of PO'ed people in ND if they allowed bowfishing for gamefish speceis.AND RIGHTFULLY SO. :******:


----------



## Madison

MoCarp said:


> Nate1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing Musky's??????? What state are u from??
> 
> 
> 
> My post is made in protest of non hook and line angling for fish with sporting qualitys,
Click to expand...

*************!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Did you mount that muskie??


----------



## MoCarp

nope thats not me, I do have a 32 mounted from LOTW in ON Canada in 1980, caught bigger after, but I am older and wiser and need-not to stroke my ego like when I was a pup!

I have a collection of bass that were shot too but I saving those 4 a special project


----------



## Duckslayer100

Most pike bowfishing is from up in Alaska where they are considered a nuisance species. I don't see how that's much different than spearing them in the winter, as long as you're staying within the allowed limit.

And for your information, the lights at night law in Minnesota is being set up for bowfishing rough fish only...NOT GAME FISH You spouting off about how walleye's eyes glow at night is true, but has no validity to bowfishing in Minnesota.

You're not even close to the mark bud. Stop screwing with the info and give it straight. :eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer100

:beer: P.S. looks like it kinda backfired on ya anyway. People are complimenting the pictures... :lol:

I think they're pretty darn good myself


----------



## Horsager

8' St Croix W/401TE Calcutta. Lots of others, this is my favorite.


----------



## Duckslayer100

> Horsager Posted: Wed Oct 25, 2006 11:51 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8' St Croix W/401TE Calcutta. Lots of others, this is my favorite.


I'll have to agree. I love St. Croix rods. And they have quite the warranty. I had a tip break off a few months after I bought a spinning rod and I just sent it in and they fixed it up ***** and span. Everything a GLoomis has without busting the wallet. :beer:


----------



## MoCarp

Duckslayer100 said:


> Most pike bowfishing is from up in Alaska where they are considered a nuisance species. I don't see how that's much different than spearing them in the winter, as long as you're staying within the allowed limit.
> 
> And for your information, the lights at night law in Minnesota is being set up for bowfishing rough fish only...NOT GAME FISH You spouting off about how walleye's eyes glow at night is true, but has no validity to bowfishing in Minnesota.


1st its Rough fish....then..... :wink: --let me ask do you think its sporting to shoot a walleye with a bow at night under lights where legal?


----------



## MoCarp

Duckslayer100 said:


> Most pike bowfishing is from up in Alaska where they are considered a nuisance species. I don't see how that's much different than spearing them in the winter, as long as you're staying within the allowed limit.
> :


what about Nebraska?--also you can spear walleyes in SD and AR legally
at least for now :wink:


----------



## Burly1

Way to hijack a thread Mo. If you want to "protest" why don't you target those who write the regulations. There's nothing but honest sportsmen and women here. ND has declared carpsuckers and their ilk to be rough fish. Period. Contact the game and fish departments and see how they take your "protest". If you want to promote hook and line fishing for trash fish, start your own thread instead of hijacking someone else's. Or maybe that's not an option, since no one here takes you seriously. Maybe at one time, but not anymore. Beating a dead horse tends to reduce credibility. You have none here. Burl


----------



## tumblebuck

> --let me ask do you think its sporting to shoot a walleye with a bow at night under lights where legal?


Alright Mo....show me proof of ONE state where that is legal.. and don't give me this crap about bowfisher people trying to change the laws so they can. No way in he$$ that would pass in the northern tier states where walley is king.

Put up some facts for once instead of your propaganda BS.

Put up or shut up.


----------



## waterwolf

Please start a new thread if you want to talk about 
something other than the posted subject.


----------

